# Changing oil



## Chris R (Feb 12, 2015)

As a Class A Newmar Owner, I like to do my maintenance as much as I can. I have A 2014 Ducth Star 40, and would like to hear some of the pros and cons of changing my oil. I have a great shop and can dispose oil at local fuel dealer. Engine is a 450 Cummings.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Chris.  Dont really understand what you are asking?  If you know what you are doing i know of no cons.  Just read your manual and be sure and cover all bases of lube, type oil and filters.  Go with mfg recommendations.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 16, 2015)

Just make sure that changing your own oil doesn't invalidate your warranty.  Keep good records just in case.


----------

